
ScienceTone – The latest scientific discoveries' aggregation network - axelguy
https://sciencetone.com/
======
axelguy
Hi! I just launched a project, which I have made. You can find it here
[https://sciencetone.com/](https://sciencetone.com/)

A brief explanation of what this project is about.

In this website people can share the latest studies, which they find
interesting. There’s a voting system, so the most interesting submissions go
to the top. On each submission people can comment and ask questions. Comments
must be objective and based on other studies. Same with the replies to the
comments and questions. So each submission can turn into an objective
discussion on the subject.

Why it is useful?

I’m a sports science graduate, so I constantly follow the latest publications,
related to wellness and training methodologies. Also I’m interested in
computer science too. So I follow a lot of people on social media, who are
experts in those two fields. They often share interesting findings. I hope
that platform like this would allow those people to share studies &
conclusions, what they find interesting, with some additional and more diverse
audiences. Also those shared studies might generate more ideas and questions
by attracting other people, who are interested in the same subject, and expand
its value by participating in the discussion section, below the submission.

I still have a lot of features in my mind, which could improve the website.
For now I published the core features to see if anyone is interested in the
idea itself. I think a platform like that might be useful and make people a
little bit more aware about the latest discoveries. I think right now a lot of
exciting things are happening in the majority of science fields.

~~~
brudgers
[random advice from the internet]

If your interest is sports science, narrowing the site down to that topic
might be a better place to start because building one community at a time
allows focusing on getting the details right. StackExchange is a good example.
It started with StackOverflow and only later used what it had learned about
_heavily_ moderated communities to build other sites.

Good luck.

~~~
axelguy
Thanks for a feedback. An interesting suggestion. If the site gets some users
and separate branches become unmanageable, I will consider doing something
like that.

~~~
brudgers
Counter intuitively, the narrower a site is the easier it is to get users.
StackOverflow just focused on programmers and a lot of its early users came
from the C# and .NET communities because those are the people who Spolsky and
Atwood knew best.

